# ATR - Astron Corporation



## em2 (11 January 2006)

I'm interested in knowing more about Astron Limited (ATR) Would appreciate all information and opinions on investing in this company.


----------



## slimtrader (11 January 2006)

*Re: Astron Limited (ATR)*

my view: fundamentally probably one of the cheapest stocks on the exchange. however, very low liquidity make it difficult to trade. low liquidity due to major shareholders controlling most.

From a technical perspective will be interesting to see if it can break through longer term resistance level of 350. close today at 347


----------



## slimtrader (12 January 2006)

*Re: Astron Limited (ATR)*

hi em2,

ATR rocketed today past the 350 resistance. close at 380 up 9.3% today.

Blue sky ahead???


----------



## slimtrader (13 January 2006)

*Re: Astron Limited (ATR)*

on the move again. Now through 400


----------



## TheAnalyst (13 January 2006)

*Re: Astron Limited (ATR)*



			
				slimtrader said:
			
		

> on the move again. Now through 400




Hi Slim

I was looking at this stock two weeks ago and watching it due to its fundamentalls being the best around and undervalued out of all the miners and its potential at that time for increases in its net profits due to forecasted price increases for zircon pronounced over this forth coming year and believe me i was ready to buy but this thing just went off and i can tell u why...

On top of zircon price increases the upgraed estimate of 3 times the amount of zircon on the last estimate is massive news becuase one it isnt in a far away place and its movement restricted by infrastructure its in Donald Victoria...with the infrastructure already in place due to masssive farming and employment from the town of Donald..a place conected to my own origins with a place called Watchem a little bit further north where my great grandfather Kenny McQuienn had his butcher shop for 50 yrs..another discovery near there as well.

On top of the first one the life of the mine is now 30 yrs and fantastic news and its earnings set to increase and a reduction in risk.

The charts well in 98 it was above $5 a share and with all cycles probabilities say it will break its previous high in the following cycle as well.

I now hold i just dipped my toes this morning and i was the buyer who bought 500 shares at $4 a share ($2000) I am curently building my own mining stock fund and using the famous and never been wrong principal of DIVERSICATION.


----------



## Antics (24 April 2007)

*Re: ATR - Astron Limited*

A long time since the last post on here.

I have held ATR since 2003, all the way through the rise and subsequent fall. 

The company has just announced they have received an approach from a third party to buy all the Chinese operations of the company (except for the planned TiO2 pigment plant) for an amount significantly above the company's market value. 

Such a sale would provide ATR with an immense pile of cash to fund the construction of its Donald minerals sands mine, and the TiO2 plant that will take the titanium feedstocks from the Donald mine. I would assume they will get a contract in place with the new owner of ATR to take the zircon from the Donald mine also.

The project in The Gambia is also not included in the sale. 

I spoke to the PR woman mentioned in the announcement, and she stated that the company expects to make a further announcement to the market shortly. 

ATR has retained Goldman Sachs to advise them.

Remember that the MD Alex Brown owns around sixty percent of the shares in the company, so any price agreed on will be one that satisfies his desire to receive a suitable reward for selling the business he built from the ground over the past 17 years.

ATR has been chronically undervalued for some time, and this value should be realised in the coming weeks.


----------



## r m (2 September 2007)

*Re: ATR - Astron Limited*



Antics said:


> A long time since the last post on here.
> ...
> The company has just announced they have received an approach from a third party to buy all the Chinese operations of the company (except for the planned TiO2 pigment plant) for an amount significantly above the company's market value...




Another long time since the last post on here.

The deal looks like it is happening:

"28/08/07 - SYDNEY (Dow Jones)--Astron Ltd. (ATR.AU) said Wednesday it agreed to sell its China-based zirconia materials business to Imerys SA (12085.FR), a French multinational minerals processing company, for about A$220 million."

To me, it seems like quite a big deal but I haven't found anything about this in any of the business press this weekend.

It seems that Astron will become just a miner.  Part of the reason I bought some Astron shares was because it traded in China and had all the contacts set up.  Also, something about the idea of an Australian company selling sand to China appealed to me.

I would be interested if you have an opinion on what this event will mean for the future of the company.


----------



## Sirloin Steak (10 December 2010)

*Re: ATR - Astron Limited*

Sounds like the projects are coming along,

Discount to cash means Im comfortable sitting on it,
I want to wait until the NTA is appreciated.

Anyone else following this one?
What are your thoughts?


----------

